# Does anyone ever get minor hallucinations?



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Ok, before I start I want you to not jump to conclusions and automatically assume that I am crazy, this must be schizophrenia etc etc... I will also add that I have been transparent with my therapist and will be talking to my doc about this as well.

Now to what has been happening. I have been having minor hallucinations going on as well as some weird visual things. Some of the visual things are certain colors seem to be magnified sometimes, for example at work talking with a coworker I noticed the blue part of his hat stood out more then normal and it tripped me out. I have also seen outlines of light on people like I look at them and it seems like they have a yellow light outline which could be the lighting but its more real like im tripping on lsd or something. Another thing is I have seen colors that are not there. I was in the bathroom last night and I seen pink on the walls, I had to look away and look back to see it wasn't there. I easily dismissed it though ( occasionally I see colors that are not there but only for a few seconds and its very subtle) I have also seen like little black specs on walls or something that are not there. It looks like little flies or something but again its very subtle and hard to make out. I also seen black little specs moving around behind my computer and when I looked it was nothing. I don't know if I have ever heard things before. Most of what I thought I heard has been explained by something actually being there other times there is no apparent source but there is possibilities.

The last time I was walking into my work I heard a lady who sounded like someone I knew say "Hello Danne!" in a real cheerful happy voice. Well I asked around and nobody said they new who did it so I concluded that 1 I was hearing things very real things or 2 it was someone that did say hi but left or was just walking by or something. I think its because I am sooooo very depersonalized and anxious that I feel like everything is hazy and cartoon like. I am almost disconnected from everything around me. It seems sooo anime like and colorful like its not real. I feel mentally handicapped hahaha. which is why it gets so dark and hazy that I don't know if what I see is real or what I hear is real its sooooo weird. I can close my eyes and open them and there is no difference its still the same....

don't bother with holding back about possibly being the schizophrenia deal or crazy illness stuff. I don't mind it because I am already accepting that what ever happens happens. I just need to know if it is just bad DPDR or something more? My therapist says I should talk to my doc. I asked him about anti psychotics and he said I wont get any because its not that serious. He also says that he doesn't know what it is , to keep an eye on it as it is not normal but its nothing to worry about right now.

Can anyone relate or no?


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Just your friendly visual snow


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

> teh345" data-cid="314248" data-time="1385625514">
> 
> Sounds like HPPD like symptoms to me, any hallucinogenic drugs in your past?


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. And no I have never used any other drugs besides marijuana, alcohol and pills. But I have been completely sober (besides a beer 2x a year) for 2 years now.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

> teh345" data-cid="314252" data-time="1385626037">
> 
> Marijuana can lead to HPPD sometimes, I've definitely heard of it happening. Ask the doc about it next time you get a chance.


I will talk to him and my therapist about it... I doubt it will accomplish anything though, they seem to be lost when it comes to the alike. They always insist it is depression, anxiety and ptsd etc... They don't even know really what DPDR is hahaha...They fail to take in account that I barely remember shit from my past and I feel like Marijuana permanently messed me up. That and you add years of trauma that slowly destroyed my sense of self. Then the existential questioning and philosophical research etc... Yep, my mind is pretty well battered lol


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Another hallucination thing is a whistle sound ive heard 4 times the last 3 months. I easily ignore this too but its a distinct whistle sound like someone is trying to get my attention but I know its not a person doing so lol


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Doberg said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing. And no I have never used any other drugs besides marijuana, alcohol and pills. But I have been completely sober (besides a beer 2x a year) for 2 years now.


I'd read up on the DSM-IV diagnostic manual on HPPD. It states that the disorder is a persistent continuation of the visual phenomena experienced whilst high. So unless you saw that stuff while you were high on weed, then it's not HPPD I guess.


----------



## Mitch (Nov 21, 2013)

I can relate to your experiences. Like you I have been diagnosed with depression/anxiety. My dp is pretty bad at the moment and I am constantly self monitoring and expecting to hallucinate. I have had a similar colour experience - in my case thinking there was something green on the wall. Another time I heard a noise, looked up and thought I saw something fall from the ceiling. I told my psych and he is adamant I am depressed/anxious.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Mitch said:


> I can relate to your experiences. Like you I have been diagnosed with depression/anxiety. My dp is pretty bad at the moment and I am constantly self monitoring and expecting to hallucinate. I have had a similar colour experience - in my case thinking there was something green on the wall. Another time I heard a noise, looked up and thought I saw something fall from the ceiling. I told my psych and he is adamant I am depressed/anxious.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

I really fear I actually have HPPD. It is making me lose so much hope.

Here's hoping that you don't my man. Keep your head up, I know you can get through this.


----------



## supersour (Oct 30, 2013)

I have mild hallucinations also. They are called pseudohallucinations, when you see/hear something thats not there and you know its not real. I dont know if they are really quickly passing psychotic symptoms or what, like this one day I woke up and looked in the mirror, and in the mirror I saw my curtain flowing for 1 sec and when I turned around the curtain wasnt flowing anymore ofc. It did scare me but then I ofc realized that it didnt really happen.

I never hear anyone talking, but what I do hear is sometimes strange beeps and this "static" noise (not tinnitus cos they are irregular and seem to come from inside of my head..) Also I have heard my own thoughts "spoken" inside my head (NOT like I hear them coming from outside like normal voices) for as long as I have had Dp/Dr.

Also I often see shadows in the corner of my eye and sometimes peoples face changing a bit. This could be just related to my vision cos I feel like I can only concentrate/see things that are straight forward (though my vision is blurred then too) and my sight is very limited, for example last night I was smoking a cig and when I came back from the balcony my boyfriend was sitting on the sofa, and I couldnt see him even when he was like only one metre away from where I stood and It scared me when he eventually moved like "whoaaah where did you come from?"

Alltough I know this is something serious (maybe bipolar disorder, schitzoaffective disorder, psychotic depression or something) my fear of schitzophrenia is (very slowly) starting to fade, Im too reasonable to have it, though ofc it still can be the prodromal stages..

Do you feel like your hallucinations get worse if you are under a lot of stress or you argue with family/friends/spouse etc? Thats a "good" sign if they do, cos with schitzophrenia, the hallucinations/delusions are usually less related to emotions but are constantly there.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

jibberjabber said:


> I have mild hallucinations also. They are called pseudohallucinations, when you see/hear something thats not there and you know its not real. I dont know if they are really quickly passing psychotic symptoms or what, like this one day I woke up and looked in the mirror, and in the mirror I saw my curtain flowing for 1 sec and when I turned around the curtain wasnt flowing anymore ofc. It did scare me but then I ofc realized that it didnt really happen.
> 
> I never hear anyone talking, but what I do hear is sometimes strange beeps and this "static" noise (not tinnitus cos they are irregular and seem to come from inside of my head..) Also I have heard my own thoughts "spoken" inside my head (NOT like I hear them coming from outside like normal voices) for as long as I have had Dp/Dr.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can relate. For me it is usually when I am really Dp/Dr and depressed. Its like I am completely out of it when these things happen. When I am in a good mood and the dpdr isn't as heavy I don't have these things. That I know of or can recall. So yeah lol


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> I really fear I actually have HPPD. It is making me lose so much hope.


What kind of drugs have you done?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Selig said:


> It seems to be it's a good possibility you simply experience normal phenomena and are interpreting them as worse, due to your focus on them.


Yes very possible with the audio things, and even some visual things because I have tested them. However there have been things that do appear to be visual snow or from a fatigued mind. So some of it is internal tricks of the mind. But the good news is I have insight so regardless of the outcome I will likely recover better as I have insight and it seems biological imbalances so I should respond to medications when that time comes. So there is hope regardless of what it ends up being.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Weed...That's it pretty much.

Did ecstacy years ago like twice but they were mostly just speed.

Never done a hard hallucinogen in my life.

Only thing I have as a continuum in my life is my health anxiety and worse case scenarios; convinced I had AIDS - didn't, then downgraded to 'maybe i have hepatitis'. Convinced I'd infected other beautiful people with HIV - hadn't. Convinced I had Parkinsons - didn't.

Convinced I had schizophrenia - didnt, downgrade to 'maybe it's hppd then!'.

You?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> Weed...That's it pretty much.
> 
> Did ecstacy years ago like twice but they were mostly just speed.
> 
> ...


Weed, Benzo's and alcohol... I tried ice one time but I only took one hit and it was "cut" meaning it was fake. Never felt anything off of it. However I have had a traumatic and very overwhelming life (as have most of us here) so I think its my brains way of saying its had enough and now its going mad.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Doberg said:


> Weed, Benzo's and alcohol... I tried ice one time but I only took one hit and it was "cut" meaning it was fake. Never felt anything off of it. However I have had a traumatic and very overwhelming life (as have most of us here) so I think its my brains way of saying its had enough and now its going mad.


Yeah for sure.

I'm unhealthy as Fuck at the moment too. Smoke like a chimney and sit around all day looking at forums.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Come to think about it, I think most of my stuff is due to stress, lack of nutrition and exercise and constant hypervigilance. Hypervigilance being the biggest issue to my worn down and fatigued mind/brain


----------



## Hrafn (Jan 31, 2014)

Most cases of people who think they have HPPD are just a result of paranoia/anxiety, some people have full blown HPPD and its obvious. However you are clarely very anxious and therefore hypersensitive, noticing normal visual phenomina that is apparent in all people eg. visual snow. Visual Snow is something you usually overlook but when you look for it you will notice it (more apparent in dark rooms, everyone experiences it to some degree). much like being in a room with a ticking clock you don't notice it however if you pay attention to it it will not go away. my advice is rest knowing that you are fine and ignore those thoughts, don't look for these symptoms because your mind will create them. The reason you didn't notice them before is because you weren't looking for them.


----------

